# The sweetest music



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I am a bit of a romantic. According to Nietzsche romantics are sick people with a degenerated nerve system which is why romantics like their music to be extremely soothing and sweetened (to ease their irritable nerves) or extremely loud and violent (to be able to feel anything as the nerves are malfunctioning and numbed). I do like music to be extremely violent or extremely sweet. What is the sweetest music you know? Which music is truly heart-breaking or so uber-sweet it is sick and decadent?

I give you some examples I think is so sweet that it is sick.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Agamemnon said:


> .... romantics like their music to be extremely soothing and sweetened (to ease their irritable nerves) or extremely loud and violent (to be able to feel anything as the nerves are malfunctioning and numbed)...


My favourite pop/rock songs have plenty of both sides, I guess I am indeed a romantic at heart.

A few sweet ones:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dusty Springfield - Windmills of Your Mind
And:





Dusty Springfield - If You Go Away


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

This one is sweet as too


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Reba McEntire - "Forever Love"

Agamemnon, please let us know which of these are working for you so we can offer more relevant recommendations.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwoʻole - Somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Robbie Williams and Nicole Kidman - Somethin' Stupid


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

bharbeke said:


> Agamemnon, please let us know which of these are working for you so we can offer more relevant recommendations.


Well, I am not sure what I mean exactly: that's why I asked for your help, i.e. I am curious what you people think is very 'sweet' music! Actually, I came up with this thread after hearing the song 'You and your sister' by This Mortal Coil and the Adagio of Mozart's Piano Concerto no. 23: these are such sweet melodies that I wondered which other music is on the same level of sweetness...

Yet already when I wrote the OP I realized that maybe there are two types of sweetness: a romantic one and a decadent one. The romantic ones are well known: a lot of pop songs are sweet in this romantic way. But the song by This Mortal Coil is on the border of decadence and seems to be an exponent of especially The Velvet Underground who made very sweet songs that actually push sweetness over the top and make it into something 'sick' or surreal. To study this phenomenon I wondered what you come up with as being the sweetest music you know...

To give another example I think is very sweet in the romantic way:






And another example of maybe slightly decadent sweetness:











And then maybe there is a third kind of sweetness which is romantic but has a more artistic or jazzy feeling to it:











I am curious to hear your opinion on this!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

If you like electronic music you might enjoy Ulrich Schnauss. I think this song is very sweet and pretty.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I actually prefer music with good melodies that sounds to me emotional and not saccharine, fake or cheesy.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The sweetest recording I know is Joan Morris and Max Morath duetting (with William Bolcom on piano) on Jerome Kern's "Till the Clouds Roll By." Never been released on CD and I can't find a version on the Internet.

So you'll have to settle for number 2:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Of course, one person's sugar may be another's most bitter pill.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

"I Only Want to Be with You" Dusty Springfield


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

nikola said:


> I actually prefer music with good melodies that sounds to me emotional and not saccharine, fake or cheesy.


Examples please?

V


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Eva Cassidy - What A Wonderful World


----------



## Voltair (Oct 10, 2017)

Agamemnon said:


> I am a bit of a romantic.


Not with a name like Agamemnon you're not! LOL use to be my gaming nom. (Also the name of the ship Sheridan used in B5 Earth Civil War but that's a different area of geekdom)


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Voltair said:


> (Also the name of the ship Sheridan used in B5 Earth Civil War but that's a different area of geekdom)


One of my favorite sci-fi shows. You are not alone in geekdom.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I think I've found the queen of sweetness and the sweetest song:






Perhaps the girl is not a good singer at all but that adds to her charms. For some reason her voice and the melody is hypnoticing and lifts you up into the heaven of sweetness.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

^
Good choice. An iconic song from my youth sang by a singer with a very evocative name.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

This is about as sweet as it gets.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2017)

According to my Uncle Angus (who was 21 in 1977) this Brit band has composed one of the "sweetest" songs ever written and one that is undeservedly lost to obscurity...






And he went with this Yank band for "bittersweet" with a bit of an edge -






Catchy tunes, eh?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)




----------

